# SQL-Server Timeout erhöhen



## aquasonic (4. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich habe eine ASP.NET Applikation mit welcher ich auf meinen SQL-Server connecte. Eine meiner Seite hat jedoch eine sehr hohe Ladezeit, wonach dann auch ein Timeout von Seite des SQL-Servers kommt:

_*Exception Details:* System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException: Timeout expired. The timeout period elapsed prior to completion of the operation or the server is not responding._

Meine Frage nun, wie kann ich das Timeout des SQL-Servers erhöhen? Ich habe es schon in der Web.config erhöht, nur das ist ja leider nur das Script-Timeout und hat hier keine Auswirkungen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------

